# Coming this weekend, it's your second chance.



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

To own a piece of ss.org history. Sort of. He may be gone (  ) but his legacy lives on.







[action=Chris]is not selling Chip's corpse, you sick fucks.[/action]


----------



## Michael (Feb 14, 2008)

Aww no. 

Who's Chip?


----------



## yevetz (Feb 14, 2008)

Michael said:


> Who's Chip?



Awesome little dude....that leave us in 2007 

BTW what are you mean, Chris?


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

Michael said:


> Aww no.
> 
> Who's Chip?



You've been warned. Poor little guy. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/36736-rip-chip-raffle-rat.html


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

yevetz said:


> BTW what are you mean, Chris?



Josh gave the site a gift today.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 14, 2008)

Chip the Second? 

Raffle time?

Does this rat like Chocolate?


----------



## Jason (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh shit son.. I want a blackjack


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

Neg.


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris said:


> Josh gave the site a gift today.



^^^^


----------



## playstopause (Feb 14, 2008)

Chris said:


> Josh gave the site a gift today.



A mascot?


----------



## yevetz (Feb 16, 2008)

It's already weekend


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

So it is! 

I'm going to guitar center (wink, wink) and will post up with what I'm talking about later on.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 16, 2008)

Newbs.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so gonna win this.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 16, 2008)

still can't understand what's going on


----------



## amonb (Feb 16, 2008)

Another raffle? Woo-hoo!!


----------



## Stitch (Feb 16, 2008)

Before your time, Vova. A while back there was a raffle (I think a buy in was $20?) and the first prize was an ESP LTD H-207, won by Josh, the person who fixes all the massive cockups Chris makes with the site. Second prize was a t-shirt and the third was a sticker or something.

Its complicated, but Chip (the raffle rat) was involved in the decision making process.

Chip since died, (rather tragically - see Chris's link) but the idea of his 'legacy' is that of the raffle.

I still have a very drunken video of Chris saying 'fuck and 'motherfuckin'" a LOT of times in about 3 minutes when they did the raffle.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 17, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Before your time, Vova. A while back there was a raffle (I think a buy in was $20?) and the first prize was an ESP LTD H-207, won by Josh, the person who fixes all the massive cockups Chris makes with the site. Second prize was a t-shirt and the third was a sticker or something.
> 
> Its complicated, but Chip (the raffle rat) was involved in the decision making process.
> 
> ...



nice!

Can I get that vid.?


----------



## El Caco (Feb 17, 2008)

I  ss.org


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice I iwll definitely get in this this time.


----------

